# Poisonous Mushrooms Could Save Us?



## osbornm1 (Jul 24, 2014)

I just saw this article this morning on research in Michigan, and they mention how an MSU researcher is looking into an enzyme in poisonous mushrooms that, when manipulated correctly, can become effective deliverers of medicine. Neat!

http://www.mlive.com/lansing-news/index.ssf/2014/12/research_in_michigan_poisonous.html#incart_river


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

There are several studies lately that psilocybin mushrooms are very effective for depression and anxiety, as well as treating addiction. The power of mother nature.


----------



## osbornm1 (Jul 24, 2014)

It really is amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Check out this link :


http://www.collective-evolution.com...-her-death-what-happened-after-was-beautiful/


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Not surprising at all. There are a few fungus out there that have been used medicinally for ages. The amount of natural medicinals out there is amazing.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

zig said:


> There are several studies lately that psilocybin mushrooms are very effective for depression and anxiety, as well as treating addiction. The power of mother nature.


Have you seen the footage of the guy down south that takes them for cluster headaches? They seem to really help him!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Crazy Axe said:


> Have you seen the footage of the guy down south that takes them for cluster headaches? They seem to really help him!


This is from NatGeo channel, of all places.
BTW, Dan in the video doesn't look like some old hippy or tripster.

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/drugs-inc/videos/magic-mushroom-medicine/


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

There is a fungus that grows on willow (way up in Alaska/N. Canada) that is fantastic for relieving migraines. Been using that for a family member for years. Also, Chaga has a whole load of medicinal uses including cancer prevention.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Anish said:


> There is a fungus that grows on willow (way up in Alaska/N. Canada) that is fantastic for relieving migraines. Been using that for a family member for years. Also, Chaga has a whole load of medicinal uses including cancer prevention.



For chaga, you might want to check this northern Michigan small business out run by Christopher and Gail Williams. They are in the Ossineke area. They used to grow gourmet mushrooms, but now concentrate on chaga that they find in the wild. Stay local.

http://www.michiganmushrooms.net/#!products/c1udy


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

It grows everywhere. Don't buy it....


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Ahhh. Magic mushrooms. Someone had better send Spanky a link to this one.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

This is why the rain forests are so important to us. Especially for medical cures not yet found there.

Ganzer


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

dead short said:


> It grows everywhere. Don't buy it....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


They grow on cow turds in the pastures down south. I guess I should warn my relatives down there they should keep an eye out on the fields again. Don't need all the city of folks spooking the milk cows like back in the 70's or they won't produce!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

6Speed said:


> They grow on cow turds in the pastures down south. I guess I should warn my relatives down there they should keep an eye out on the fields again. Don't need all the city of folks spooking the milk cows like back in the 70's or they won't produce!


Of course I don't know what they look like, but some species grow right here in Michigan's wonderland.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not sure myself about Michigan but an internet search would probably find pictures of both or a native American may know since they were probably "ceremonial" at one point. I've seen people have some really bad trips using them but they were a favorite back in the day for some.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

6Speed said:


> I'm not sure myself about Michigan but an internet search would probably find pictures of both or a native American may know since they were probably "ceremonial" at one point. I've seen people have some really bad trips using them but they were a favorite back in the day for some.


Well, gee whiz, I don't know how this info found its way on my computer!
Where did it come from?

*Found in Michigan*
Gymnopilus aeruginosus
Gymnopilus junonius
Gymnopilus luteofolius
Gymnopilus luteus
Inocybe corydalina
Panaeolus cinctulus
Pholiotina smithii
Pluteus americanus
Pluteus cyanopus
Psilocybe caerulipes
Psilocybe liniformans var.americana
Psilocybe quebecensis
Psilocybe silvatica


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not surprised there is a list. Like the OP said, we are saved!


----------

